
Phobias may be memories passed down in genes from ancestors - kafkaesq
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/10486479/Phobias-may-be-memories-passed-down-in-genes-from-ancestors.html
======
drethemadrapper
Teachers, such as the Zen and Budda masters, always say it is a sign of
reincarnation i.e. a person, who has a phobia, say for flying on an airplane,
might have died from a plane crash in their past life.

